# Vacation Internationale



## slip (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about a VI points package. Does it matter where the home resort is
in this system? Can any one lead me to a points chart? I've been searching old
threads and it said roughly 70 points for a one bedroom for a week and 105 for
a 2 bedroom? Is that correct or still correct.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 15, 2012)

*did you read my primer ?*

http://www.tug2.net/advice/vts.htm which is mostly correct. 

The point charts are per resort , unit size and season but a general rule is a prime studio will be about 80 points for a week, 1 bedroom 105, 2 bedroom 129.
Each resort has 3 seasons, even in Hawaii. After you read my primer, feel free to ask any questions, Greg


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Greg, that's exactly what I was looking for.
A couple questions, the time bank, it says was replaced but still works the same
Way. Is that just that you have two years to use the points or is that something 
Different?
If you do an exchange, do you make a reservation first or does VI have to
Appoint the week for the exchange?
Are the actual points for the resorts only available in the members section of the
VI website?
Is there a fee to cancel a reservation?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks Greg, that's exactly what I was looking for.
> A couple questions, the time bank, it says was replaced but still works the same
> Way. Is that just that you have two years to use the points or is that something
> Different?
> ...



There is no such thing as a "Home Resort" with VI.  You buy points which let you access the whole system.

There is a $20 fee to MAKE a reservations, no fee for cancelling and no housekeeping fees.

If you do an exchange through RCI (you have to pay the separate RCI membership) you use your VI points when you get your exchange.

There are some "Internal Exchange" opportunities as well to non VI resorts.  There is an exchange fee and use of your points but no separate membership.

Time banking lets you use your points before and after the scheduled use year.

VI was our first timeshare back in 1989.  Still very happy with it.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2012)

I think VI works particularly well if you fit into 2 categories. If you live in the West, you are basically surrounded with resorts. Sort of the way it is for Wyndham owners in the East.

The other category. You need to be satisfied with somewhat older, though well maintained resorts. Don't misunderstand, they are nice, just not over-the-top. If you don't need Jacuzzis on every patio. If granite counters are unimportant, though tile is fine. If contractor grade (noisy wishwasher) and dull knives are what you expect in the TS kitchen. If you don't mind one CRT TV or paying for wi-fi if you are a guest or renter. If you are there to pretty well entertain yourself and probably wouldn't afford yourself of the included activities anyway, you are the perfect VI owner. 

VI resorts are well managed by and for the benefit of the owners. Obviously upgrading to really top line furnishings and activities would cost the association a bunch and they keep a close eye on expenses.

Generally the well located and kind of middle-of-the-road furnishings work for me. That's why I own at 3 of them, though mine are not managed by VI.

Jim


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks JohnPaul! That answers my questions. I've been noticing the prices of
These points packages inching up but this will work for me.

Jim, Thanks for the observations. I agree with the descriptions and I am
Familiar with some of the resorts and they are fine with us. We find the locations
Pretty good. I live in Wisconsin but we go to Hawaii every year and the locations
On the other islands will work for us. Plus the My daughter just moved to 
Florida and one of the resorts is real close to her. I shouldn't have to use it to
Exchange very often.

Thanks Again for all the help.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Jeff
I really like the VI resorts, too, and if we were in the market, I would buy into them,,...
but we have enough!


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't get the impression that VI resorts are all run down or only in the Western US.  That is not the case. They are older resorts but usually very highly maintained and often upgraded / renovated. It is an important section of the timeshare universe as these older yet well located and well maintained resorts make up the bulk of resorts out there. There are probably 20 10+ year old timeshares for every 1 new to 5 year old one. And that will only get more pronounced as resorts age & few new ones are built (too much inventory now and the mass move to club systems vs the older deeded week model). I enjoy a new resort & features just like the next guy but I also enjoy a well maintained, nicely upgraded resort and VI has those in spades. 

It is a good system - look into it.


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks John. I agree, that's pretty much my opinion too.

Hi Joan good to hear from you. Been following the bog and reading posts. Can 
You believe it's the middle of March and it's 80 degrees in Wisconsin. 
Thanks for your insite on VI, just waiting for the best deal now.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2012)

I was seriously considering buying into Vacation Internationale for several years.  Even set up a search for VI auctions at eBay and had about three years of data tracking the results of almost every eBay auction of a VI membership.   I finally decided that I see enough VI inventory in the Diamond system to take care of our needs.

But if we ever terminate our Diamond ownership and decide to replace it with something else, VI would probably be what we would buy.


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Steve. It does seem that VI has a good reputation.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Hi Joan good to hear from you. Been following the blog and reading posts. Can You believe it's the middle of March and it's 80 degrees in Wisconsin.
> Thanks for your insite on VI, just waiting for the best deal now.



And it is in the 30's and snowing here in Seattle! 

 BTW, that's not NORMAL for here....should be that way up in WI instead!  At least the weather was good for the Birke in Feb at telemark!


----------



## eal (Mar 19, 2012)

We are in Scottsdale for baseball spring training and went to a Cubs / White Sox game yesterday. We endured rain, hail, lightening and thunder, along with a temp of 54. When the announcer told the crowd that it was currently 81 degrees in Chicago the 12,000 huddled masses in the stands roared with laughter in unison!


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Sorry to take so long we are in Mazatlan*



slip said:


> Thanks Greg, that's exactly what I was looking for.
> A couple questions, the time bank, it says was replaced but still works the same
> Way.
> 
> ...


Almost, for example your 2012 points became available to use Jan 1, 2011 and don't expire December of 2015, you you really have 4 years to use them in the VI system



> If you do an exchange, do you make a reservation first or does VI have to
> Appoint the week for the exchange?


Here it gets somewhat tricky. Unless the account to buy has RCI or II attached, you won't be able to use them. You can use any of the independents, and there you would make your reservation with your points and deposit the week.



> Are the actual points for the resorts only available in the members section of the
> VI website?


Yes, each resort has it's own seasons and points grid.



> Is there a fee to cancel a reservation?


 No, there are some rules regarding the points, for example if you cancel within 30 days of start, you don't get the points back. 



> Thanks for your help.



Your welcome, Greg


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for taking time away from your fun. I'd say have a good time but how
Could you not down there. That answered all my questions. I do have an RCI
Account but I'm going to let it expire. I don't exchange much and PI has 
Everything I need and I'm happy with their service. There is pretty good demand 
For these VI packages. The bidding is always active especially when theres no
Closing costs. I'm watching for three different items that would fit my needs.
The first one that comes up at a good price will be the one I end up with.
Thanks Again, don't get too much sun.


----------

